# Marwari (pic overload and i mean it)



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Have you ever heard of em? I want one sooo bad i think they truly are a beauty!

watcha lookin at willis?







awwwwwwwwwwww
awww
awwww







gorgeous~~
arent they cute







wow!!

holy..........
nooo, im to scared of the fence.
ooooo
ahhhh


















how cute:


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

MORe






dancing

OOOOOOOOOOOO_OOOOOOOO


















those are some sico ears!!!


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

some of those are really pretty, but I don't care for the ears to be like that


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

More lol,(it wont let me put more than 15 pics on one post so yeah)












thats awsome!!!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

here is the website about the marwari http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/horses/marwari/index.htm


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

I love that breed! They're ears are so pretty!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I know, its amazing. I am like dying to get one!!!!!!!!! They are so elengant


----------



## KTSpeedhorse (Mar 10, 2009)

Not a fan of those ears, but each to their own : ) And OMG Morganshow.......total pic overload LOL!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Told ya so lol!!!!


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

I ADORE their ears! How unique is that!


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Im pretty sure that purebred Marwaris (sp) Are supposed to be painted?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I think they're neat...but their ears are just so bizzare.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

They're too slender for me. A couple were pretty, but they just have nothing to them. They look kind of... breakable. I don't care for the ears, either.


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

yeah, i love them and their ears! not a lot of people like their ears though.

there's another breed just like them called Kathiawaris.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yeah^^ they look the same tho.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

are they born with ears like that..??


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

They're pretty, but I agree, they do look slender and breakable. I'm not sure I care for the ears either.


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

NicoleS11 said:


> are they born with ears like that..??


yup)


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

I just got a marwari foal(importad) a few months ago. And they are sooo much fun, and active. His name is Remio.


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

My friend has a marwari... holy cow are they wild. They are so hyper haha.


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

I know that is why i love them^^


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

i know they look the same, that's why i mentioned them.


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Marwari's are so unique looking. Up at my riding stable there is this one gelding who has curly ears just like that. Makes me wonder if he is a marwari cross or something.


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

I don't much care for them from the little I know about them. I don't like the ears and I'm not one for a hyper horse either. eh...to each his own...


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

There pretty, butt the ears are just not my thing, and there too slender i like mine big and beffy, thats why im a QH girl lol.


----------



## xDressageDivAx (Apr 28, 2009)

ooh I don't like the ears but they are pretty horses. Why do the ears grow like that? I know it's the breeds trait, but for what reason...? Just curious!! xXx


----------



## freedomfighter93 (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh yeah, I recognize that breed. They weirded me out the first time I saw them in the breedbook I'm reading. I really _do not_ like their ears. But otherwise, they're very beautiful horses.


----------



## freedomfighter93 (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh, you can't edit posts, can you? Well then, double post time!

I'm confused. The breed book I'm reading calls them Kathiawari.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

PaintedHooves said:


> Marwari's are so unique looking. Up at my riding stable there is this one gelding who has curly ears just like that. Makes me wonder if he is a marwari cross or something.


There is another breed with those ears it is the Indain country bred, it is a similar breed only not as well bred. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spiti_Pony


----------



## bumble (Jan 30, 2009)

freedomfighter93 said:


> Oh, you can't edit posts, can you? Well then, double post time!
> 
> I'm confused. The breed book I'm reading calls them Kathiawari.



They're two separate breeds who look very similar


----------



## tegzidoll (May 7, 2009)

There is another breed with ears like that...I arent that keen tbh but I would prefer an Akhal Teke....Look at the colour...its metallic! http://www.ecmagazine.net/Fall2006Web/ATmareCONF0787-copy.jpg


----------



## freedomfighter93 (Apr 15, 2009)

bumble said:


> They're two separate breeds who look very similar


Oh, okay. Lol, not as confused anymore. I thought that the Kathiawari would be the only breed I'd find with those odd ears, but I guess not. heh


----------

